
Amazon relaxes return policy for holidays - AuthorizedCust
https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/18/business/amazon-expands-free-return-policy/index.html
======
AuthorizedCust
Such a contrast to an article two days ago about woes of online returns:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-16/how-to-
re...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-16/how-to-return-
online-purchases-for-free-retailers-hate-it)

